# BMW 328i Shoot.



## BlakeS (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys! Would like to introduce myself. My name is Blake Simon and I'm a photographer in the South Florida area. Here is one recent shoot I had that I'd like to share with you guys.  Enjoy!


----------



## jo59 (Apr 15, 2009)

Stunning!!!

You mind sharing more pics with us??

Pleeeeeease


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 6, 2009)

jojojo said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> You mind sharing more pics with us??
> 
> Pleeeeeease


I mainly shoot exotics. I don't know where I'd post them... :dunno:

But I may be shooting a very modified red/red 335i with quads in the future and will be putting those up ASAP.


----------



## brvheart (Dec 22, 2008)

how about just a link to your photo site where they are hosted


----------



## jo59 (Apr 15, 2009)

you could post them on the off-topic subforum and post a link here to that thread :dunno:

But i really like those pics, great job :thumbup:


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 6, 2009)

jojojo said:


> you could post them on the off-topic subforum and post a link here to that thread :dunno:


Will do tomorrow.


----------



## Re1nkE (Jun 2, 2009)

very sick


----------



## stompdx (Jan 9, 2009)

Dang these are pretty awesome. Keep up the good work


----------



## neapolitan (Feb 12, 2009)

You should have moved the car over 5 spaces to spot #328 in that one shot.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very VERY nice


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Slick way to peddle your wares... :tsk:

- Mike


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

neapolitan said:


> You should have moved the car over 5 spaces to spot #328 in that one shot.


Lol... that's what I was thinking. (Jinx)


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 6, 2009)

neapolitan said:


> You should have moved the car over 5 spaces to spot #328 in that one shot.


Maybe we should have a reshoot then


----------



## d r i v e (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome shots man, what type of camera/lens are you using?


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 6, 2009)

d r i v e said:


> Awesome shots man, what type of camera/lens are you using?


Nikon D90/Nikkor 18-200 VR/Nikon 35mm 1.8/SB600 and other goodies.


----------



## d r i v e (Apr 3, 2009)

BlakeS said:


> Nikon D90/Nikkor 18-200 VR/Nikon 35mm 1.8/SB600 and other goodies.


Very Nice


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

brvheart said:


> how about just a link to your photo site where they are hosted


The link is in the corner on the photographs

http://www.f1photography.net


----------

